# Greenhead Gear Snow fullbody



## SBEIIstyle (Feb 3, 2005)

When are the Greenhead Gear Snow fullbody's coming out? Later this year?


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

According to some of the avery reps on avery outdoors they are done with the finished modle and are strarting to make them, but won't be available till the fall of 05.


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

anyone found any pics of them yet


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I don't think you won't find them anytime soon, they don't have them out.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

There suppose to be out fall 2005.


----------

